# This girl is more obnoxious than I am



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

This girl is SOOO rude. She's in one movie, it does well, she thinks she's the Queen of the world. "Hiiii Woodie" to a famous actor she's never met? It's "Mr Harrelson I'm a huge fan it's a pleasure to meet you". Then she commands the cameraman to pan down and goes on a tirade about her amazing dress.

Apparently she lipped off several interviewers post Oscar as well...


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm just wondering about that last laugh ryan did before the video ended.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW ok what lady is willing to step up and smack some sense into her?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

With that attitude she'd probably beat whoever tried to a pulp  and then talk about her dress some more.

"LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT THIS DRESS. WIDE IT! GET IT! ALL OF THIS!"


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bah good for her, she has done well.

And she knows Woody, look how he comes over to give her a kiss. Surely they are friends =)

Plus, he is a pretty chill guy


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If we're lucky she's on minute 13 of her 15 minutes.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This girl is more obnoxious than I am


really?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> If we're lucky she's on minute 13 of her 15 minutes.


We can only hope


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh wow, hi woodie was the best part


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Check out the SNL episode with Gabourney. She's soooooooo mean you can just see the other cast members squirming. They all lean away from her and dont make eye contact. Looks like it was a rough week at SNL. 

I heard she told a reporter at an awards show to go **** himself because he asked several Q's of her after he approached her saying "One quick question". 

Fame goes right to some people's heads, then they screw themselves, are never in anything again, and vanish into obscurity, only to reappear on celebrity rehab much later.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

No one tolerates having that kind of attitude when your still a nobody. You won't hear about her in a good light again.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> No one tolerates having that kind of attitude when your still a nobody. You won't hear about her in a good light again.


Nobody tolerates attitude period. Tom Cruise injured his career a couple of years ago. Luckily it's better again.. because despite things I disagree with in his personal life I've enjoyed a lot of things he's done... Eyes Wide Shut is excellent..


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

True but a big movie star can get away with having a small one. A lot of stars have been reported as having attitudes.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

True, but I doubt any of them had this absolute lack of tact. GET THIS DRESS! GET IT! ALL OF IT!

Believe me- I know lack of tact, I'm somewhat of an expert.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

One hit wonder....
Flash in the pan ...
Here today gone tomorrow ...
You can get the girl out of the ghetto but you can't get the ...... out of the girl.

Only time will tell if she can cut the mustard and be successful in another movie.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ynot said:


> One hit wonder....
> Flash in the pan ...
> Here today gone tomorrow ...
> You can get the girl out of the ghetto but you can't get the ...... out of the girl.
> ...


Can anyone actually cut mustard? It just sort of smears or spreads doesn't it? I suppose you could freeze a block of mustard solid, then slice that mustard in half, and thus cut mustard... But certainly nobody cuts room temperature mustard.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Agreed she is finished, and it's a good thing.


----------

